# Do puppy paws grow as ghe dog grows...



## Mr Fritz (Sep 11, 2014)

Please tell me, do puppy paws grow as the dog grows, and if so, when do they stop growing?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

As far as I'm aware all breeds of dogs will have reached full height by 2 years of age, most larger breeds will continue to grow in mass for a year or two after that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Of course their paws grow with the rest of them. Some puppies have their paws grow first and they look awkward for a while, some puppies grow more proportionately. Why? Does your puppy have ridiculously large paws?


----------



## Mr Fritz (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, I have a 3 month GSD, front paws 2-3/4 inches wide...clumbsy when walking, but cute at the same time.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Of course their paws grow with the rest of them. Some puppies have their paws grow first and they look awkward for a while, some puppies grow more proportionately. Why? Does your puppy have ridiculously large paws?


Jax had oddly large paws as well when he was young. Definitely didn't fit his body at all. Thankfully the rest of his body has caught up so my dad stopped referring to his feet as clown shoes


----------

